# Looking for Glazier Job in Canada



## Jules174 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, 

My partner and I are looking to move over to Canada, whether it be permanent or temporary, we are looking for a bit of help. We absolutely love Canada, have friends over there and looking to come over asap.

My partner is a Glazier and has been time served for 17 years, and although there is no demand right now for glaziers/window installers, he would love to come over and work. We have been told loads of conflicting information and wondered if there was anyone in Canada that would sponsor him as he has a fantastic range of skills and his CV shows that. Just wondering if anyone could help us or give us some solid advice on how we could pursue our dream!!! Any help or advice would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You love Canada... but Canada is so diverse. Where is the "Canada" that you love? With that information, it might be a little bit easier to give you helpful information.


----------



## Jules174 (Mar 21, 2012)

EVHB said:


> You love Canada... but Canada is so diverse. Where is the "Canada" that you love? With that information, it might be a little bit easier to give you helpful information.


Thats is true!!! Sorry, we have been to Vancouver, Quebec, Toronto, Alberta several times and have friends that stay in Toronto. Any information would be grand!!!


----------

